# Little Cute Faces



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

I just love the little guy stretching :lol: :lol: 









Those little faces are so cute


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awwwwwwww :love1 little lambs!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Love the second photo ! :love1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awwwww-so cute! Fab pic


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aw, cute little sheepie mooskies!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

I get camera happy ALOT :lol: :lol: 
Thanks guys


----------

